# Enclosure build



## Dtaylor86 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello,
I am new and am working on a multi level enclosure for a Tegu for my daughter (kind of actually for me haha) and have some questions. The entire 8 x 4 enclosure will be coated in pond shield to protect the wood from the humidity but i have a six foot long ramp going up 20 inches and with the pond shield epoxy coating it will be too slick for the tegu to climb. I want to keep it nice looking so i dont want to just lay a rubber mat down over it or anything silly like that. I have read in a few place that people have used truck bed liner and that can have more texture and "gription" but i was thinking i would ask the tegu people for some thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## EnjoysWine (Sep 7, 2018)

I use outdoor carpet, which is available in green and brown and offers a somewhat natural look. You can even get artificial grass that is more realistic looking.


----------



## Dtaylor86 (Sep 7, 2018)

Right on, I did not think about that. Should work great
Thanks


----------



## Reptilekeeper (Sep 8, 2018)

Crazy man that is going to be a very nice cage.


----------

